# Molds for Brie...?



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Could I use a large basket mold for Brie rather than buying a "Brie" mold? The Brie mold I was looking at is 9", and has a bottom for $18.95, while I can get a large basket mold (with a nice pattern), 8" for $9.95. The only thing I can think of is that the Brie mold has regular holes, perhaps allowing whey to drip off slower, where the basket mold has rectangular openings, allowing faster whey draining....

?????


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I use a simple basket mold to make my brie:

http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/p/42-Basic-Kit-Mold-1.html

Elizabeth


----------

